#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  needed good basic book for well testing

## rsk123

can anyone please post a good basic book on well testing ?


will be really glad.See More: needed good basic book for well testing

----------


## Rosi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck!!

----------


## Rosi

another one
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

the last one

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rsk123

thank you so much... u rock man....!!!!

----------


## iasamore

Thanks.. Looking for Modern Well testing for long time.....finally got it here
Appreciate the sharing

----------


## Mohamed Nagy

Thank You for your effort.

----------

